# радио, компьютер, телевизор



## Kraus

Привет всем!  

В моем учебнике написано, что радио произносится [*ra*dio], компьютер - [kamp*yu*ter] и телевизор - [tili*vi*zar]. 

Учитывая, что все три слова нерусского происхождения, я хотел бы знать, почему безударное "о" произносится [o] только в первом слове и безударное "е" произносится [е] (а не [ye] или _), между тем как, в одном слове, безударное "о" произносится [a] (а не [о] как в "радио").

Другими словами: какие правила произношения придерживаются безударные гласные в словах нерусского происхождения?

Спасибо заранее за вашу помощь! _


----------



## Hoax

kraus said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> В моем учебнике написано, что радио произносится [*ra*dio], компьютер - [kamp*yu*ter] и телевизор - [tili*vi*zar].
> 
> Учитывая, что все три слова нерусского происхождения, я хотел бы знать, почему безударное "о" произносится [o] только в первом слове и безударное "е" произносится [е] (а не [ye] или _), между тем как, в одном слове, безударное "о" произносится [a] (а не [о] как в "радио").
> 
> Другими словами: какие правила произношения придерживаются безударные гласные в словах нерусского происхождения?
> 
> Спасибо заранее за вашу помощь! _


_




Основная часть слов иноязычного происхождения фонетически освоена нашим литературным языком, и произношение в них гласных и согласных звуков подчиняется законам русской орфоэпии (мотив, аромат, координация, академия, терапевт). Лишь немногие заимствованные слова не русифицировались полностью, и в их произношении есть отступления от действующих в русском языке законов. Эти отступления заключаются в следующем:
Произношение звука [о] в безударном положении: бордо - [бордоґ], досье - [дос'jэґ], болеро - [бол'эироґ], модерато - [модэыраґто]. Это по преимуществу слова книжного стиля. 
Ослабленный безударный звук [оа] произносится в некоторых заимствованных именах собственных: Одиссей, Долорес, Россини, Орджоникидзе, Орфей, Отелло.
Произношение твердых согласных перед гласным [э]. В ряде слов рекомендуется твердое произношение: атеизм, отель, тембр, стенд, термос, ателье, эстетика, шоссе, кабаре, реквием; в других словах согласные обязательно смягчаются перед [э]: шинель, реклама, рейс, агрессор, эффект, берет, Одесса. Возможно сосуществование двух произносительных вариантов: [д']епо и [д]эпо, [д']екан - [д]экан, бан[д]ероль и бан[д']ероль. 

Click to expand...

 
В основном все слова подчиняются правилам, исключений мало (если учитывать общее количество заимствованных слов) и их надо только запоминать._


----------



## Ptak

Kraus said:


> и безударное "е" произносится [е] (а не [ye] или _)_


_
Произношение [ye] после согласной совершенно невозможно, иначе это писалось бы "т*ь*ер". Между согласной и последующей гласной, которая её смягчает, НИКОГДА не бывает звука [й].

В слове "компьютер" безударный звук "е" не произносится как "и", потому что этот звук произносится твёрдо, т.е. не *е*, а *э*. Собственно говоря, там звучит не *е* и *э*, а звук *шва*._


----------



## FYV

ptak said:


> В слове "компьютер" безударный звук "е" не произносится как "и", потому что этот звук произносится твёрдо, т.е. не *е*, а *э*. Собственно говоря, там звучит не *е* и *э*, а звук *шва*.


Э в русском языке тоже редуцируется
например в слове электричество э произносится как и
хотя в компьютере действительно шва

А вот в слове депо (если произносить вариант с твёрдым [д]) звук [э] переходит в [и], но только перед ним [д] не смягчается (получается похоже на дыпо)


----------



## Ptak

Ну в слове "электричество" перед *э* нет согласной. Кстати, кто-то может произносить это "э" как *и*, а кто-то как *шва*.


----------



## Maroseika

Согласно "Словарю трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке" Горбачевича, компьютер  произносится [компьютэр], [компьютэрный].
Мне тоже кажется, что  шва там нет, хотя такой вариант представить можно. А иногда даже говорят с мягким "т", что, возможно, свидетельствует о постепенном одомашнивании слова (ср. теорема и термин).


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Согласно "Словарю трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке" Горбачевича, компьютер произносится [компьютэр], [компьютэрный].
> Мне тоже кажется, что шва там нет, хотя такой вариант представить можно. А иногда даже говорят с мягким "т", что, возможно, свидетельствует о постепенном одомашнивании слова (ср. теорема и термин).


Мне думается, что мягкое "т" уже закрепилось в речи в косвенных падежах _[на компьют*е*ре]_, а в именительном/винительном оно пока ещё твёрдое ввиду закрытости слога.


----------



## Kolan

Kraus said:


> В моем учебнике написано, что радио произносится [*ra*dio], компьютер - [kamp*yu*ter] и телевизор - [tili*vi*zar].


Безударное "*о*" в стандартной русской речи (исключая северные говоры и нарочитый выговор священнослужителей) редуцируется более или менее единообразно до [a]. И в слове ради*о* оно звучит как [a]:  [*ra*di*а*]


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Мне думается, что мягкое "т" уже закрепилось в речи в косвенных падежах _[в компьют*е*ре]_, а в именительном/винительном оно пока ещё твёрдое.


Strange opinion... Those people who pronounce the word with a soft "т" (which sounds funny, by the way; at least for young people), do that in every case, not only in nominative. And vice versa. I, personally, pronounce the hard "т" in all the cases. By the way, the accusative case is косвенный падеж, too.



Kolan said:


> Безударное "*о*" в стандартной русской речи (исключая северные говоры и нарочитый выговор священнослужителей) редуцируется более или менее единообразно до [a]. И в слове ради*о* оно звучит как [a]:  [*ra*di*а*]


I don't agree. The "o" in "радио" is *o*. Like in Витторио, Фабио, лобио... It's not like the usual unstressed Russian "o" in the originally Russian words.


----------



## Kraus

Большое спасибо всем!  Так вопрос непростой, но мне кажется, в свете ваших постов, что"телевизор" произноисится tili*vi*zar, потому что это слово теперь уже как будто русского происхождения.


----------



## Anatoli

> I don't agree. The "o" in "радио" is *o*. Like in Витторио, Фабио, лобио... It's not like the usual unstressed Russian "o" in the originally Russian words.


The common pattern for those words is - unstressed final "о", which follows a vowel (or a semivowel). Even such a common word like "как*а*о" "cocoa", is pronounced with an "o", not "a". Another case (advisable, but not always followed) would be to pronounce an unstressed "o" clearly in Spanish/Italian masculine names: Романо/Романа (Romano/Romana).


----------



## e2-e4 X

Ох...


Ptak said:


> Ну в слове "электричество" перед *э* нет согласной. Кстати, кто-то может произносить это "э" как *и*


Это как это?  Разве такое возможно?
Вы совершенно точно имеете в виду первую "э"? (Которая для меня лично звучит точно так же по качеству, как "э" в слове "мэр", только короче; и я никогда не слышал других вариантов).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Kraus said:


> Большое спасибо всем!  Так вопрос непростой, но мне кажется, в свете ваших постов, что"телевизор" произноисится tili*vi*zar, потому что это слово теперь уже как будто русского происхождения.


Так если учесть, что в слове "телеви́дение" вторая часть слова полностью русская (или калька с интернационализма), "телеви́зор" воспринимается как русское слово. Большинство интернационализмов, оканчивающихся на "-ор", имеет ударение на предпоследнем слоге. Мне в голову приходят только два исключения: ревизо́р и мото́р.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Hoax said:


> В основном все слова подчиняются правилам, исключений мало (если учитывать общее количество заимствованных слов) и их надо только запоминать.





> Основная часть слов иноязычного происхождения фонетически освоена нашим литературным языком, и произношение в них гласных и согласных звуков подчиняется законам русской орфоэпии (мотив, аромат, координация, академия, терапевт). Лишь немногие заимствованные слова не русифицировались полностью, и в их произношении есть отступления от действующих в русском языке законов. Эти отступления заключаются в следующем:
> Произношение звука [о] в безударном положении: бордо - [бордоґ], досье - [дос'jэґ], болеро - [бол'эироґ], модерато - [модэыраґто]. Это по преимуществу слова книжного стиля.
> Ослабленный безударный звук [оа] произносится в некоторых заимствованных именах собственных: Одиссей, Долорес, Россини, Орджоникидзе, Орфей, Отелло.
> Произношение твердых согласных перед гласным [э]. В ряде слов рекомендуется твердое произношение: атеизм, отель, тембр, стенд, термос, ателье, эстетика, шоссе, кабаре, реквием; в других словах согласные обязательно смягчаются перед [э]: шинель, реклама, рейс, агрессор, эффект, берет, Одесса. Возможно сосуществование двух произносительных вариантов: [д']епо и [д]эпо, [д']екан - [д]экан, бан[д]ероль и бан[д']ероль.



Сколько нового узнаю... безударное "о" в "бордо", "досье", "болеро", "модерато" и именах я произношу как "о" только когда желаю подчеркнуть, что это именно "о", а не "а".


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Ох...
> 
> Это как это?  Разве такое возможно?
> Вы совершенно точно имеете в виду первую "э"? (Которая для меня лично звучит точно так же по качеству, как "э" в слове "мэр", только короче; и я никогда не слышал других вариантов).



Это настолько не э, что РГ-80 (пар. 26) даже затрудняется сказать, безударным вариантом какого гласного является этот звук, который там определяется как [ыэ] (э в верхнем регистре, т.е. это, конечно, не ыэ, а условное изображение).


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Это настолько не э, что РГ-80 (пар. 26) даже затрудняется сказать, безударным вариантом какого гласного является этот звук, который там определяется как [ыэ] (э в верхнем регистре, т.е. это, конечно, не ыэ, а условное изображение).


В такое я могу поверить.  Но в [и] поверить не могу никак.


----------



## covar

В век компьютерных технологий заниматься словесным описанием звуков?
Есть же Международная Фонетическая Транскрипция, вроде бы описывающая все звуки человеческой речи для разных языков.
Но есть ли аудиобанк этих самых звуков МФТ? Имею подозрение, что нет. А почему?
Если есть, то достаточно провести компьютерное сравнение аудиозаписи слова с этих аудиобанком МФТ.

*"Лучше один раз услышать *_(как произносится слово)_*, чем сто раз увидеть *_(как оно записано транскрипцией)_*."*


----------



## tacirus

In commun speach radio - is pronounced like: r*a*dia  (the "o" is reduced, it can keep its quality in case a speaker wants it for some reason)

Also компьютер - sounds close to кампь*ю*тыр (or even кампь*ю*тр)

Of course that reduced "o" doesn`t take the exactly same quality as "a" under stress.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

covar said:


> *"Лучше один раз услышать *_(как произносится слово)_*, чем сто раз увидеть *_(как оно записано транскрипцией)_*."*



Согласен, ещё как согласен!


----------



## LilianaB

Yes I agree, especially in Russian. It is better to hear the word than to see it in the written form only. I think the sound also hight depends on the surrounding sounds -- the position of the phoneme. So, it would be really hard to learn just the rules and use them in speech.


----------

